# no reverse! why?



## Kanigo2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Check for voltage at pin 2 (reverse signal)of the A plug and no voltage at Pin 1(forward)

if you are also using external contactors for forward and reverse the normally closed position needs to be checked for continuity.


----------

